# John Hopkins - Singularity



## DS_Joost (May 6, 2018)

So, today I've come to know John Hopkins, apparently the keyboardist for Imogen Heap before starting on his solo career. Never heard of the guy before, but got this album recommended by someone on Reddit. For those who love electronica, this album is absolutely incredible. Give it a spin and tell me what you think:


----------



## jeremiahpena (May 6, 2018)

Yes, a new Jon Hopkins album! Immunity and the accompanying Asleep Versions are wonderful, and his film scores (Monsters and How I Live Now) are gems as well. Insides is a bit hit and miss for me, but Light Through The Veins is an amazing track.


----------



## pfmusic (May 6, 2018)

Love the music from Jon Hopkins. His albums are brilliant and looking forward to hearing the new album. His scores for Monsters and How I Live Now are sublime.

Purchased tickets to see him live in Glasgow later this year. A true talent!

Some of my favourite tracks below...


----------



## LinusW (May 6, 2018)

He produced Coldplays album _Viva La Vida_ ten years ago. Parts of his track _Light Through The Veins_ became the intro of the first track _Life in Technicolor_.


----------



## phil_wc (May 7, 2018)

Jon Hopkins is my most favorite ambient esp score on How I Live Now. I listen it very often.


----------



## Vin (Jan 29, 2019)

Two of my favourites:


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 29, 2019)

He's very good. Discovered Singularity through the video and back traced from there. Light Through the Veins is great. Late Night Tales is a super album as well.


----------



## tebling (Jan 29, 2019)

I still prefer his earliest albums, Contact Note and Opalescent, but I consider Jon Hopkins one of the most meticulous producers of electronic music out there, right alongside Magnus Birgersson aka Solar Fields.

Anyone seeing his live show is in for a treat. I caught him on the Immunity tour and it was mind melting.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 29, 2019)

Keep going back to Monsters... fits that movie to a T... great to chill to as well.


----------



## KallumS (Jan 30, 2019)

He's very talented, this song is quite the experience.


----------



## DS_Joost (Jan 30, 2019)

I"m glad people got back to this thread again. Singularity ended up being my second favourite album of the year, only beaten by:



Singularity is much more experimental, much more open in sound design, and I love it, but this album by Chicane (one of the artists who form much of my inspiration)... it just hit the right emotional notes at this point in my life.

I've actually got something to tell, something I wanna share, but I don't know if I should. It's become a part of me, but at the same time I don't know if people will be accepting of it...


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 1, 2019)

there are artists which just stand out. Jon Hopkins is one, IMO Harley Streten (AKA Flume) is on my list as well.


----------



## whiskers (Feb 1, 2019)

KallumS said:


> He's very talented, this song is quite the experience.



Have you heard the Asleep version? It's amazing.


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 1, 2019)

yup. This has been in my 'Go to bed' mix for a couple of years now


----------

